# ASUS AI Suite 3 - funktioniert nicht mehr mit Win10 1709



## blue_focus (13. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe festgestellt, dass sich seit ner Weile meine AI Suite nicht mehr starten lässt. Das heißt: Die Services laufen, auch für die Lüftersteuerung. Aber das UI lässt sich nicht mehr starten.  Es kommt beim Start keine Fehlermeldung. Nur im Event Viewer sieht man den Application Error 1000.


```
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: AISuite3.exe, Version: 1.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x00000000Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: KERNELBASE.dll, Version: 10.0.16299.15, Zeitstempel: 0x2cd1ce3d
Ausnahmecode: 0x0eedfade
Fehleroffset: 0x001008b2
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x2658
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d38c818c838c9c
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite III\AISuite3.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Berichtskennung: 840d1a6a-843c-4e2d-afd8-99044df748ac
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:
```

Ich verwende das Tool nicht für OC. Jedoch benötige ich es für die Lüftersteuerung, da ich übers UEFI die PWM Lüfter nicht so niedertourig laufen lassen kann, wie über die App. 
Nach etwas Recherche dürfte das wohl mit dem Fall Update in Zusammenhang stehen. Kann das von euch jemand bestätigen?

Diverse Kompatibilitäts Modi hab ich bereits probiert. Bis jetzt jedoch erfolglos. Auch eine komplettes Deinstallieren und neu Installieren hat nicht zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2018)

Laß den Rümpel einfach weg.

Bei mir läuft der PC nach der restlosen Entfernung um Welten besser.


----------



## blue_focus (13. Januar 2018)

Würde ich gerne. Qualitativ ist das der letzte Rotz, da geb ich dir recht. Aber wie sonst kann ich die Lüfterkurven regeln. Mit der UEFI Steuerung ist mir das Teil einfach zu laut.


----------



## L4D2K (13. Januar 2018)

Hast du schon den Windows Meltdown-Patch installiert?
Asus AI Suite 3: Beta des Mainboard-Tools lauft auch mit Meltdown-Patch - ComputerBase


----------



## blue_focus (13. Januar 2018)

Guter Hinweis. Nein das hab ich noch nicht geladen. Hab nur auf der Asus-Supportseite gesucht. Da fand ich natürlich nur die Uraltversion die ich eh schon verwende.


----------



## Dimitrios1971 (14. Januar 2018)

hier die aktuellste 

*ASUS AI Suite 3
The program offers several exclusive ASUS utilities while also allowing you to modify your device status and system performance.*

*AI Suite v3.00.13 


PS: Benutzung unter eigene Gefahr *


----------



## blue_focus (14. Januar 2018)

Super danke. Hab ich nun installiert. Leider ist grade FanXpert noch immer zickig wie gewohnt. Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht meinen CPU-Lüfter unter 900rpm drehen zu lassen. Beim automatischen Abstimmen macht der nur Unfug. Lustigerweise bekomme ich bei jeder Abstimmung ein komplett anderes Ergebnis. Ich glaub langsam der IC vom CPU-Fan Controller hat einen Weg. Habs auch schon mit anderen (Noctua) Lüftern versucht.  Teilweise meint er, der Lüfter wäre überhaupt nicht steuerbar und läuft dann gleich auf 100% PWM 

Da der das in der QFan Abstimmung im UEFI aber auch macht glaub ich wirklich dass der Steuerchip hin ist. Ich hab den CPU-Fan nun mit nem Y-Kabel gekoppelt mit dem hinteren Case-Lüfter. Jetzt ist das so ein Kompromiss mit dem ich Leben kann. Ich hau die AI-Suite runter und versuch das nun im UEFI einzustellen. Hab keine Lust mehr auf das Gefrickel. Vorallem weil AI Suite mal wieder meint schlauer als ich zu sein und mir ständig meine Powerprofiles durcheinander wirft.


----------



## blue_focus (14. Januar 2018)

doppelpost


----------



## derheldvomfeld (19. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich kann noch nicht einmal die aktuellste Version installieren. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## blue_focus (19. Januar 2018)

Hast du mal versucht zuerst alles von der AI Suite zu deinstallieren? Updaten funktioniert bei dem Mist leider nur sehr unsauber. Es scheinen immer alte Komponenten mit drauf zu bleiben. Aber Achtung, wenn du beim Asus-Setup Uninstaller bist, lass den USB3 Boost drauf, sofern du ihn installiert hast. Sonst gehen danach die meisten USB Controller nicht mehr und du kannst deinen PC nicht mehr bedienen, sofern du USB Maus/Tastatur verwendest, wovon in ausgehe.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (20. Januar 2018)

Ich habe Windows neu aufgesetzt in der oben genannten  Version. Die Installation startet einfach nicht. Auch die Tricks die man über Google findet, funktionieren nicht. Ich brauche es eigentlich nur einmal kurz um mein BIOS mit angepassten BIOS Post Screen zu flaschen.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Januar 2018)

Du kannst doch das BIOS auch ohne die AI suit flashen!


----------



## derheldvomfeld (20. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß, ich will aber noch das BIOS Logo abändern. Das geht nur mit dem EZ Flash und das ist in AI integriert.


----------



## chrischi112 (25. Januar 2018)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne. Qualitativ ist das der letzte Rotz, da geb ich dir recht. Aber wie sonst kann ich die Lüfterkurven regeln. Mit der UEFI Steuerung ist mir das Teil einfach zu laut.



Ich habe eine individuelle Lüfterkurve im Bios abgespeichert, das funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## blue_focus (25. Januar 2018)

chrischi112 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine individuelle Lüfterkurve im Bios abgespeichert, das funktioniert ohne Probleme.



Jo ich habs mittlerweile hinbekommen. Nachdem ich die QFan-Abstimmung durchgeführt habe konnte ich die Lüfter auch unter 30% PWM regeln. AI Suite ist nun entfernt.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (3. Februar 2018)

Hat jmd einen Tipp für mich, wie ich diese Drecks-Software wieder vom Rechner bekomme?? Hatte heute morgen neuinstalliert, alles schön ordentlich nacheinander aufgespielt. Die AI Suite III lief auch soweit, bis das letzte Windows Update durch war. Danach nichts mehr immer nur Fehlermeldungen. Dann hab ich den Link zur neusten Version gefunden, AI_Suite_III_3.00.13_DIP5_1.05.14. Die kann ich aber nicht installieren, da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung das eine vorherige Installation noch nicht beendet sei und ich doch bitte mal neustarten möge..

Gesagt,  getan, kommt nur immer n BSOD mit dem iomap64.sys Fehler.. Renaming der Datei hat nichts gebracht, Deinstallation geht nicht, kommt der oben genannte Fehler (vorherige Installation nicht abgeschlossen .... ). 

Fakt is: ich hab nur BSOD´s, komme nicht ins System rein (nur im abgesicherten Modus, da lässt sich die SW aber auch nicht deinstallieren).. 

Was tun, hat jmd. nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Februar 2018)

blue_focus schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verwende das Tool nicht für OC. Jedoch benötige ich es für die Lüftersteuerung, da ich übers UEFI die PWM Lüfter nicht so niedertourig laufen lassen kann, wie über die App.
> ...



Über das UEFI laufen die Lüfter (Silent Wing 3 in meinem Fall) über PWM oder DC bei minimal 380rpm/38% der CPU Lüfter Wingboost 3 bei minimal 33%.
Ich habe bei der Neuinstallation ASUS Suite bewusst weggelassen. Ob bei der Suite 2 oder 3 immer nur Probleme und dort liesen sich die Lüfter nicht niedriger einstellen als im UEFI selbst.
Ich kann nur dazu raten Asus Suite ganz dem verzicht zu überlassen. Und dafür eine andere Lösung zu finden in Form von einer internen Lüftersteuerung wenn die Möglichkeit über das Bios nicht Akzeptabel ist.


----------



## blue_focus (3. Februar 2018)

Das mit AI Suite ist für mich ohnehin gegessen. Habe mich zuvor mit den QFan Einstellungen im UEFI nicht ordentlich beschäftigt und somit nicht gesehen, dass man nach dem Lüfter Kalibrieren eh alles mindesten gleich gut konfigurieren kann wie in der AI Suite. Somit hab ich mich von der AI Suite beinahe getrennt. 

Ein kleine Problem hab ich nur. Ich musste die USB3-Boost  Komponente wieder installieren, weil mir sonst nach dem ersten Reboot kein einziger USB Port mehr funktioniert. Irgendwie dürfte mir die Deinstallation den Treiber des internen USB-Hubs zerschießen. Konnte das nach der Erkenntnis nur noch via RDP wieder installieren, da weder Maus noch Tastatur erkannt wurden sobald Windows aus dem Boot-Screen erwachte. 

Und was auch noch ist:
Irgendwie läuft bei mir der CHAFAN1 (Da hängen der CPU-Kühler + der Back-Lüfter drauf) gerne mal Amok (nicht immer, aber immer öfter) sobald ich Sensoren Auslese-SW alla HWiNFO oder MSI-Afterburner starte. Das lässt sich dann leider nur noch durch Reboot beheben.  HWiNFO konnte ich ruhigstellen indem ich die SMBus-Funktionalität deaktiviert habe. Bei Afterburner weiß ich nicht ob/wie das geht. Die Frequenz in der das Problem auftritt ist nun deutlich geringer, aber ab und an passiert es immer noch ... das nervt gewaltig in einem an sich lautlosen Case.


----------

